# How to clean those metal marks caused by shovel



## Slowmovangogh (May 20, 2021)

Does anyone have a trick for cleaning off those little silver streaks that get left on the glass when you scratch across a bottle with a shovel or other metal tool? Aside from a bottle tumbler.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 20, 2021)

Watching. I’m very curious to


----------



## UncleBruce (May 21, 2021)

A scratch in glass is damage to the glass.  Outside of polishing it is permanent and can only be hidden


----------



## Slowmovangogh (May 21, 2021)

I'm not talking about scratches. When a bottle has a metal implement rub against it, it leaves a streak of metal on the glass. This is actual metal adhering to the glass as far as I can tell. I was able to lighten up a few with a magic eraser but not actually get rid of them entirely. I was hoping someone had a trick. I might try a little muriatic  acid of something like that but figured I should ask the community before pulling out the chemicals.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 21, 2021)

Steel is harder than glass.  If the steel tool left a mark on the glass it is a scratch.  Albeit a very innocuous scratch it is still a scratch.


----------



## nhpharm (May 21, 2021)

Fishnemesis said:


> I'm not talking about scratches. When a bottle has a metal implement rub against it, it leaves a streak of metal on the glass. This is actual metal adhering to the glass as far as I can tell. I was able to lighten up a few with a magic eraser but not actually get rid of them entirely. I was hoping someone had a trick. I might try a little muriatic  acid of something like that but figured I should ask the community before pulling out the chemicals.


I know what you are talking about...it's a sort of silvery black mark.  Usually there is a scratch in the glass underneath it as well, but black/silvery mark makes the underlying scratch really stand out.  I've not had much luck getting those off; even muriatic won't do it.  It's part of why you see so many people digging with sticks or antlers.  Unfortunately when I dig those are not practical but I use a "2-prong" (manure fork with 2 outside tines cut off) that enables me to be a little more surgical and thus scratch my shovel on less bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 21, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> I know what you are talking about...it's a sort of silvery black mark.  Usually there is a scratch in the glass underneath it as well, but black/silvery mark makes the underlying scratch really stand out.  I've not had much luck getting those off; even muriatic won't do it.  It's part of why you see so many people digging with sticks or antlers.  Unfortunately when I dig those are not practical but I use a "2-prong" (manure fork with 2 outside tines cut off) that enables me to be a little more surgical and thus scratch my shovel on less bottles.


That's because it's a scratch.  A very light scratch, which is damage to the surface of the glass.


----------



## Toma777 (May 22, 2021)

I'd practice on something you don't care about first, and try a mild abrasive like Baking Soda, which is great for cleaning porcelain.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2021)

If it isn't a scratch, i would just machine buff it off with a hard felt pad with some polishing compound. I use a 4" grinder with the felt pad. Use water. If i get metal marks from the trowel or float on marble or granite i can buff what ever doesn't wipe off. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

